# Need help finding shorts!



## gthcarolina (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi, this is Jo. I'm posting from my husband's account because I don't have one yet!

I need shorts. Performance is having a really good sale right now and I ordered the "Century" model and hated them. I have an old pair of Tommaso (?) shorts that I like but they are worn out. I want shorts with shorter legs because I HAVE shorter legs. I also like a slimmer chamois that doesn't feel like a diaper.

Can any of you tell me about shorts that you like? I'm guessing this is a common issue for female riders. Are any of the Performance products recommended?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Try Shebeast for shorter shorts. Castelli might have some shorter cuts too.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Zoot Sports has cycling shorts without a diaper-like a chamois and are available in a shorter length. I have a pair of DeSoto Sports triathlon shorts that I'll use for rides of up to about 30 miles.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

My wife's been very happy with shorts from http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/bikeshorts-women.htm


----------



## CrispyG (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm wearing a pair of shorts (I'm a guy) from the LL Bean outlet store in Maine that are actually womens. They're loose and look like hiking shorts but have all the features of bike shorts. I really like them and they're not as bike geeky if I find myself apres biking downtown. C.


----------



## danidani (Mar 29, 2011)

look into triathlon,( Zoot , Sugoi,) shorts, many are short to very short. With small a chamois.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I am pretty sure all manufactures publish inseam measurements. This will get you what you are looking for. I'd think you want 7" inseams as most of my bibs are 9" but I am a guy. 

Oops, are guys allowed to post in this forum?


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

il sogno said:


> Try Shebeast for shorter shorts. Castelli might have some shorter cuts too.


:thumbsup: This is my favorite brand by far.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Bill2 said:


> My wife's been very happy with shorts from http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/bikeshorts-women.htm


I just bought a pair of their Pro (?) shorts and they're great. affordable, well-made. in fact, they're running a $10 off sale if you look at the top banner ad here...

also tried the second-tier model (don't recall the name) from Boure' and they're only meh...kinda flimsy.

my old PI Attack shorts were good for awhile, but now they just attack my crotch...ouch.

Descent shorts didn't wear well...one season and done.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a pair of Giordana shorts that are pretty short and have a thin chamois. I love them and they have held up well.


----------



## JulezVH (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been riding for about 6 months now. I have two different pairs of shorts. I have the Pearl Izumi Tri Elite Short. Shorter length and minimal padding. These are the ones I LOVE! Don't feel like I'm wearing a diaper. The other pair is a Canari Short. They are drop waisted, high padding, really short, and see through on the sides. They were the first pair I bought. They were on clearance. They are already falling apart. I would buy the Pearl Izumi shorts again if I had to buy another pair. LOVE THEM.


----------

